# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع > منتدى وفيات القطيف >  >  في ذمة الله الحاج حسين علي

## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم
*"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"*
*يوم السبت 20 رمضان1429هـ*
*انتقل الى رحمة الله ورضوانة المرحوم الحاج حسين علي الشواف*
*(أبوعصام)*
*(القطيف-القلعه)*
*شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد*
*﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾* 
*ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين*
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ* 

*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## دانة سيهات

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 

*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 

*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

*ورحم الله موتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 

*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## شموع حور

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 

*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## كبرياء

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 

*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 

﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 

*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم


بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾



رحم الله الفقيد واسكنه فسيح جناته .

----------


## سماءك حلمي

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 

﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## أسرار الليل

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 

*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 

*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## واحد فاضي

*﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾* 
*ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين*
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ*  
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 

*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## عيني يابحر

*﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾* 
*ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين*
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ*  
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## شوق المحبة



----------

